# How to install a BB30 crankset?



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

I got the Force BB30 crankset for my CAAD9. What tools do I need to install the crankset?
Cannot really find anything on the net about BB30 installations.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

This is for the Cannondale SI stuff but the BB install is the same. The Park BBT-39 is also a pretty new tool that is cheap and does a good job. However, the best tool for BB30 stuff is far and away the Sonny's Bike Tools tool. I can remove and install bearings without a wrench with that thing.

Starnut


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You can also consult the Red BB30 manual, installation is pretty much the same as a Force BB30.

Enduro makes crappy bearings but the BB30 bearing press/puller works very well, also very easy, no need to whack on things and can be done without a wrench... It costs a lot if you have to pay for it though.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Shot thanks guys


----------

